

The ultimate phone: Pomegranatephone - jrnkntl
http://www.pomegranatephone.com

======
buckpost
This is an interesting PR campaign by the Nova Scotia Tourism Bureau that has
captured a lot of attention but doesn't quite work effectively. I give them
points for trying, including the use Hacker News.

------
jrnkntl
Excuse me, this was by no means an 'advertising spam'. I found the approach
rather interesting.

------
MaysonL
Advertising spam that has no place on HN, eh?

